# SA 1911 Loaded



## kevinm783 (Aug 9, 2009)

So I went to look at adding an SA 1911 to the growing collection, and was about to click the buy it now on GB when I noticed something...no frontstrap checkering!! What gives? I was looking at model PX9151LP. Strongly considering adding the Kimber eclipse custom to match the pro size I have instead...

I guess the question I would ask is if anyone has purchased a 1911 and then sent it to the custom shop to get the front strap checkered and how long did it take? Looking forward to the answers.

KMM


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I've not sent mine back, but I have contacted SA. This was their reply, hope this helps.

"Thank you for your interest in Springfield Custom services!

Cost to checker the front strap, 30LPI, would be $250

for hand checkering or $140 for machine checkering. (Machine checkering

is rougher than hand checkering and may also have some burrs and overruns

compared to hand checkering.) Your lightweight frame will need to be

refinished after the checkering is done which will add an additional $100 to

the cost of checkering. Return shipping and handling charges when the work

is complete would be $30. Estimated turnaround time would be approx. 8

weeks from receipt of the pistol in our shop for the work.

Deb

Custom Shop Coordinator
Springfield Custom
420 West Main St.
Geneseo, IL 61254
800-617-6751
[email protected]"


----------



## kevinm783 (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow...glad I caught that. Ended up adding the Kimber Eclipse Custom...SA's are nice guns, but to get the same features I would have paid about $200 more than what I paid for the Kimber. Besides...8 weeks? Really?? Screw that...


----------

